

Recent Changes to jQuery Internals - vijaydev
http://www.slideshare.net/jeresig/recent-changes-to-jquerys-internals

======
sam_in_nyc
I am always amazed, impressed, and inspired by the care tended to jQuery code.
I'm as comfortable using it as I would be if I made the whole thing myself, in
the sense that I'm often very paranoid about javascript libraries in
particular. jQuery is being developed perfectly -- they care about
performance, size, and developer usability.

A million thanks to the jQuery team.

~~~
mahmud
jquery is far ahead of some "real" programming languages; what a lovely little
library. jquery UI is just perfect as well, along with themeroller.

